# The History of Auto Sound...



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

*Part 1: *
*July 1991 - Auto Sound & Security Mag*

Prefer single PDF? Click HERE


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Part 2:
*December 1991 - Auto Sound & Security Mag*

Prefer single PDF? Click HERE


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

That was a really wonderful read. Thank you for uploading that. I'm always up for reading on the history of this great hobby so that was great.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

@haromaster87, glad to share and happy you enjoyed the read


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes. Thank you. That was most enjoyable.

Living in the midwest, Rockford was the first to dominate the 'bass scene' in this area. Alpine was already known as carrying high end audio components, and Coustic was the first in this area to become known for subwoofers. Once Rockford made their name here, in the midwest, the car audio scene here changed forever.

I've heard of other companies, such as A/D/S, Soundstream, Sundown, and Precision Power, but they aren't as well known here. I would imagine that has more to do with the midwest being so far away from the coast lines, low costs and high availability are mutually exclusive. 

Thanks again,
AJ


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Thanks BIGD!!:thumbsup: I enjoyed reading those articles. I learned quite a bit. I had the issue that had Part 1 in it. But apparently it didn't interest me 20 years ago, because I don't remember reading it.


----------

